# life with a haunter part 2



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

my wife was not happy at the time !!!!LOL!!!







VIDEO CONTAINS PROFANITY


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha what a jerk.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

You are bad!!! Funny as hell!!! But still bad.


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

Ha Ha !!! Are you still married??? If so I bet you have to sleep with one eye open............


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

ahhh she's used to it i scare the whole house heheheheh!!!! but after the last scare apparently scaring is frowned upon in my house hold from now on !!!CRAP!!!! she was a good sport about it after the scare ...she knows i'm all about the haunting !!!!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Great video! She called you something several times, Did she officially change your name?


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

I am thinking we should all do a thread (who can scare their wife the worst in a video)
MUAHahahaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Do you realize, that there are a great many haunters, who have no woman in their life? It's usually not a female sort of a thing genetically speaking, I guess? To find a soul mate who loves the scary stuff is not easy for many of us, so the women just tolerate it for a short while each October and that is the best that they can do.
I have scared people in my life outside of Halloween and October and the results were never what I anticipated them being, so I quit doing scares without a Haunted House wrapped around me, of course I am a terrific addict to this stuff, so my Haunted house is open EVERY NIGHT OF THE YEAR! (And has pretty much been open every night , approaching 25 years now!)
People are or can be fragile things when it comes to fears and I am trying to scare people but only quickly before they laugh because what they fearfully reacted to is immediately discovered (by most) to actually be very non-threatening, simple, cheap, mundane, common...
We do all kinds of a tour here attempting to fit the entertainment to the audience, and we do a pretty good job of it the majority of the time.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

she loves it maybe not at the time but she knows me and help alot in the halloween season which i'm luck to have her and to be a good sport heheheheh!!!!


Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Do you realize, that there are a great many haunters, who have no woman in their life? It's usually not a female sort of a thing genetically speaking, I guess? To find a soul mate who loves the scary stuff is not easy for many of us, so the women just tolerate it for a short while each October and that is the best that they can do.
> I have scared people in my life outside of Halloween and October and the results were never what I anticipated them being, so I quit doing scares without a Haunted House wrapped around me, of course I am a terrific addict to this stuff, so my Haunted house is open EVERY NIGHT OF THE YEAR! (And has pretty much been open every night , approaching 25 years now!)
> People are or can be fragile things when it comes to fears and I am trying to scare people but only quickly before they laugh because what they fearfully reacted to is immediately discovered (by most) to actually be very non-threatening, simple, cheap, mundane, common...
> We do all kinds of a tour here attempting to fit the entertainment to the audience, and we do a pretty good job of it the majority of the time.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

It appears that you need to change your name!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

ahhhh yup !!!!!! i think your right !! LOL!!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

There alot more woAman than u think that love acary things, took me a long time to find a guy that talerated my love for horror and halloween


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am blessed that the love of my life is also a home haunter.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

ROFL! I'd be more afraid of her plotting her revenge.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

hehehehehehe!!!! thanks for your comment she a good sport about it after the fact !!!!!


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

It looked like she almost stabbed you with something in the end. That's one of the reasons I don't scare my man; I'd be afraid his gut reaction is a fist to the face. (He's never hit or even raised a finger at me, I'm just saying split second reaction to something he's unsure of may result in a quick backstep, haha). 

I'm more likely to go with a prop hanging from the shower head mid-July, like the vampire head or giant bat. He works 3 week rotations, so I could really set him up when he got home, but I'm always at work when he gets home. Sadly he'll be gone for the better part of October this year... I'm getting him into Halloween slowly.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL!!!! it was a wooden spoon and yes i have been slapped before pretty hard LOL !! never thought of hanging anything in the closet !! good idea !!!just to get her in the mood of coarse !!heheheheh!!!!


bognosh said:


> It looked like she almost stabbed you with something in the end. That's one of the reasons I don't scare my man; I'd be afraid his gut reaction is a fist to the face. (He's never hit or even raised a finger at me, I'm just saying split second reaction to something he's unsure of may result in a quick backstep, haha).
> 
> I'm more likely to go with a prop hanging from the shower head mid-July, like the vampire head or giant bat. He works 3 week rotations, so I could really set him up when he got home, but I'm always at work when he gets home. Sadly he'll be gone for the better part of October this year... I'm getting him into Halloween slowly.


----------

